# Got a system six, needs new headset bearings and chainrings!



## kztimmins (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello fellow Cannondalers, I just want to point out that I am stoked about this bike, It just looks so mean! 

The headset is a little crunchy so I'm looking to replace the bearings and can use some advice before I buy.

I looked at the side of the bearings and got the measurements off of them:

The top one simply reads: 1 1/8 45x45 ( no inside or outside diameter)
The bottom Cartridge: 52 (Outside diameter) 40 (inside Diameter) 45x45 

Should I be looking for a Campagnolo compatible headset with these dimensions?

I've no issue with replacing them with non OEM parts ( not keen to spend $100 on two headset bearings)

Is this appropriate: 40 X 52 X 7mm 45°X45° 2RS Taper ACB Angular Contact Bearing FOR 1 1 2" Headset | eBay


Now on to the hollowgram crankset....

It's absolutely gorgeous, I'm really excited to give it a crank ;p

I'm quite sure that it's the standard spider. Will and 130BDC chainrings work? Are FSA rings most recommended? 

BTW I run Campy 11 speed. on my previous bike the crank was a 10 speed, I had no issues.

Thanks very much for your time.

PS would you like a pic?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

FSA rings are not bad. A pic would help...


----------



## kztimmins (Oct 29, 2012)

I just measured and it's definitely a standard spider. What would you like me to take a picture of?


----------



## e_guevara (May 5, 2011)

AFAIK the headset on the SystemSix is tapered - 1 1/2" to 1 1/8". Any tapered headset bearing set will do.

You can try this:
*Cannondale SuperSix Complete Headset - KP044*

As for the cranks - is there any problem with the rings on the Hollowgrams? Or did you buy just the arms, spindle, and spider only? FSA rings are not bad. But would recommend Praxis Works' rings if you had the cash.


----------



## kztimmins (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think that's correct, there are different interfaces, with different angles and measurements.

I'm trying to finish this bike off on the cheap. I don't require boutique rings


----------



## e_guevara (May 5, 2011)

The SystemSix and the SuperSix both use tapered headsets - 1 1/2" for the bottom bearing, and 1 1/8" for the top. I understand that boutique headsets cost a lot more than their OEM counterparts therefore your choice of getting from eBay.

The headset bearings are angular contact bearings that come into contact with the fork crown race (bottom bearing) at an angle, and the centering sleeve (top bearing). The fork's steerer tube is _tapered_ - 1 /1/2" (40 mm) diameter at the fork crown, down to 1 1/8" (28.5 mm) at the stem.

I still maintain what I provided is correct.

As for the OEM replacements you provided, they would do fine. Get one 1 1/8" for the top and one 1 1/2" for the bottom.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

This is the headset you need? https://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Cannondale-System-Six-Complete-Headset--QC776_p_229.html


----------

